# B-17 ride



## sunny91 (Nov 25, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like you were on the B24.


----------



## Thebuilderofthings (Oct 18, 2009)

That's what me thinks with the '909' and the 'Mitchell'' in the background. The shadow seems to be the giveaway as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2009)

The reflection in the spinner gives it away...you can see Witch Craft's noseart in the reflection 





Great shots of Nine-O-Nine, though!


----------

